# Bluechip Picks review



## guitarman2

Well here is another subject likely to draw some controversy like the high end guitar cable debate. I mean I have to agree that spending $60 on a single pick seems ridiculous. Yet the Internet is full of rave reviews from users of the Bluechip picks. So I just had to try one. I've only ever used it on my acoustics.
I compared it to a cheap less than $1 a piece traynor labeled pick from Long and Mcquade and a Dunlop Prime tone that is $8.
I had spent a lot of time on breaks from the office at the new Long and Mcquade in Hamilton at the east end of Barton St. What they have laying there for you to use are the cheap "Traynor labled picks. I actually liked them quite a bit. I've got quite an array of different picks (probably about 200 picks) some exotic wood, some more expensive John Pearse, some metal, etc.
I actually really liked the Traynor labeled picks 1.2mm so have being using them exclusively for a couple months. I picked up a Bluechip TD50 and the same day a Dunlop prime tone.
The bluechip I noticed has a warmer tone than the traynor pick. Of the 3 the traynor has the brightest sound and that certainly wasn't a bad thing when my acoustic was the HD-28V as it was a darker sounding acoustic. With my 2 newer acoustics, however, are much brighter guitars and the warmth of the bluechip was welcome. Although it was warm it never seemed to lose top end brilliance of my guitars, where as the traynor being brighter was a bit clickier. The bluechip had the lowest pick noise. I was surprised that the Dunlop prime tone was the worst sounding of the picks. I had read that the dunlop prime tone was similar to the Bluechip but a less expensive option. But I found the pick noise, clickiness was the worst of the 3. Not quite as bright as the traynor but the brightness the dunlop had was harsh.
At the point of comparison I had decided that maybe the traynor pick was my favorite based on cost\performance. Yeah the bluechip was a bit more pleasant and noticeably nicer sounding but at $60 versus under a dollar not sure the added benefits were worth it. However I continued to use the bluechip pick over the past week, playing about 2 to 3 hours a night and the more I played the more I fell in love with it. As the days went on the more I played it then picked up the traynor for a couple strums the harder it seemed to go back to the Traynor as my main pick. I didn't want to like the bluechip as its completely ridiculous to pay that much for a pick that isn't a genuine tortoise pick.
But here I am. Now what? Since I no longer gig its unlikely I'll lose picks as frequently as I used to but still. I hate to have a favorite pick and only have one. Yet on the other hand its going to be really tough to lay out to have a couple more on hand.
I've been reading about coconut picks, which I'd never heard of so I'll have to give them a try as they are much cheaper.


----------



## sulphur

One advantage is that the BC will last a very long time. It might be a wash in the long run.

I find the biggest advantage to these picks are on the acoustic, for the reason you stated.
Vpicks that I've used can get a bit clicky/chirpy, less of an issue on an electric.
I have a TD60 for the acoustics here.

I use a BC Jazz 80 for my electrics at home.


----------



## jdto

Nice review. I've also been circling the Blue Chip drain. I have a JB celluloid pick which sounds pretty good and I also don't mind Primetone, although I agree they can be a bit harsh. I have a 2.5mm John Pearse Fast Turtle that I like on electric (and a JB 2mm corozo pick as well), but I find the 1.2mm Fast Turtle to be very warm on my J-45 and it seems to kill almost all the sparkle of the treble strings. I need to see if I get used to the sound as he Primetone I've been using has certainly been bright and a bit harsh, so it might just be adaptation.

I suspect I'll end up getting a Blue Chip eventually.


----------



## Robert1950

I could never justify the cost of a Bluechip since I live on retirement pension. However I will spring for a couple of V-Picks for my electrics. I've had one that I have managed not to lose for 3 years. My second choice has always been a Jazz III XL red. It also works well on acoustics along with John Petrucci Jazz III (1.5mm).


----------



## guitarman2

Robert1950 said:


> I could never justify the cost of a Bluechip since I live on retirement pension.


I hear you. For the last couple years I've been trying to sort out my retirement gear so I'm ready. At this point, although I do have my retirement income somewhat figured out, it won't nearly be enough to support the same tastes I have now. So the day of retirement needs to be the end of "GAS".


----------



## Chito

Great review. I've been using BC picks for a few years now. It's expensive but I have not bought a pick since I got them. I use to go through picks a lot. Even the Jazz Trios. One thing that no one has mentioned is, I find the BC picks sticks to my fingers better than any other pick. I think it has something to do with the material used for it. From what I have read, the president of the company stated that the reason why it's so expensive is because the composite material used to make them costs $4,800 for a 10”x10” square.


----------



## zdogma

I agree with your review. I've had 3 bluechip picks over the years, lost 2 but still have my first one (they were bargain priced at $25 at the time). They have this muted quality that reminds me of playing with your fingernails. The pick "click" really bugs me, so I bonded pretty quickly. I find the biggest difference with my Taylor, which is quite bright and responsive.

Are they worth it? Not sure, but they do feel quite different.


----------



## Alex

[QUOTE="sulphur, post: 804753, member: 9593
I find the biggest advantage to these picks are on the acoustic, for the reason you stated.
Vpicks that I've used can get a bit clicky/chirpy, less of an issue on an electric.
I have a TD60 for the acoustics here.

I use a BC Jazz 80 for my electrics at home.[/QUOTE]

I went through an a/b pick exercise 7 years ago which included the Bluechip and I came to the same conclusion - with acoustics, the payoff is significantly better. I also had the V picks and the chirp issue, however, I was recently given a bunch of V picks by a forum member and there are a few that I like a lot. I used Jazz III's for a long time and while taking a few lessons with a teacher, he convinced me to try out the Dunlop Gator 2.0mm and that was it - larger size than the III's which suited me better and nice fat tone. in the end, the Gator's gave me the best price/tone ratio. I will continue though experimenting with the V picks.


----------



## dcole

Chito said:


> Great review. I've been using BC picks for a few years now. It's expensive but I have not bought a pick since I got them. I use to go through picks a lot. Even the Jazz Trios. One thing that no one has mentioned is, I find the BC picks sticks to my fingers better than any other pick. I think it has something to do with the material used for it. From what I have read, the president of the company stated that the reason why it's so expensive is because the composite material used to make them costs $4,800 for a 10”x10” square.


I have found the Brain/Cat Tongue picks at L&M stick to my fingers like nobody's business for $0.50 a pop.

Thanks for reviewing these expensive picks. I will never buy one as that's a large amount of money. I have been able to hang on and use the same pick for the last 5 years now though. You might be able to do the same. Either that or get rid of it and get used to using the Traynor pick again. I bet it wouldn't take that long to fall back into the music and forget the BlueChip pick!


----------



## guitarman2

dcole said:


> I have found the Brain/Cat Tongue picks at L&M stick to my fingers like nobody's business for $0.50 a pop.
> 
> Thanks for reviewing these expensive picks. I will never buy one as that's a large amount of money. I have been able to hang on and use the same pick for the last 5 years now though. You might be able to do the same. Either that or get rid of it and get used to using the Traynor pick again. I bet it wouldn't take that long to fall back into the music and forget the BlueChip pick!


You are probably spot on. It wouldn't be a major crisis if I had to fall back to the Traynor picks. Out of all the cheap picks I've ever tried these less than a $1 a piece traynors have been my favorite. Its kind of what got me started even thinking about picks.
Its amazing what some of us will spend for small differences and how much impact these small differences can have.
There is another guitar pick maker that is starting to make a name for themselves on some of the guitar forums called "Charmed Life Picks". I'll be looking at they're picks very soon and doing a comparison. Their picks are considerably less expensive than the Bluechip and have been mentioned by some as a good alternative.


----------



## sulphur

Though I haven't tried them, Red Bear is another alternative.
I'm not sure if Gravity has stepped into that realm of picks.

I used Vpicks for a few years, but lately I have gone back to Tortex.
They're the 1.5mm Jazz picks this time and I think @ $20 for a 72 pack.


----------



## Alex

sulphur said:


> Though I haven't tried them, Red Bear is another alternative.
> I'm not sure if Gravity has stepped into that realm of picks.
> 
> I used Vpicks for a few years, but lately I have gone back to Tortex.
> They're the 1.5mm Jazz picks this time and I think @ $20 for a 72 pack.


I tried the Red Bear and the Gravity picks and they did not work for me but that was a while ago. I would've expected Gravity to be the same as V picks but I remember not being impressed. ymmv.


----------



## High/Deaf

To say I was skeptical would be a gross understatement. What difference could pick material make?

While playing some high-end acoustics, Jenn @ Bluedog handed me one to try. Very good salespersonship! I did hear a difference. Went back and forth between the BC and my standard Fender 1.21 on a couple of many-thousand-dollar guitars and yes, Virginia, there is a difference. Here it is with a Min'd pick and a handmade hardwood pick.










I bought one but it ain't leaving the house except on very special occasions. While it does sound better, I don't think you'll notice that subtle improvement in a jam environment with three of four other guitars. Great on your own or in a duo though. And definitely 'point of diminishing returns'. Is it 100X better than my Fenders? Not even close. But for that last little improvement, it is noticeable.

As for spares, I gotta think the Asian combines are working overtime faking this stuff. Shouldn't be long now........

[edited] Forgot I won a free pack of Taylor picks at last eve's roadshow. Maybe I have a new favorite that I haven't even tried yet.


----------



## Mooh

Initially I thought the Blue Chip frenzy was just so much hyperbole, snake oil, and con. The folks over at the mandolin cafe discussion forum didn't even really convince me, though generally the advice there is spot on. When someone put one in my hands at a folk festival though, I was converted. No pick clack, easy to grip yet it slides off the string easily without friction, apparently next to no wear, but best of all I like the tone with acoustic instruments.

Fwiw, I detest beveled picks as the edge feels like a blade against the strings, so I use an unbeveled TP40 almost all the time, a TP35 once in a while, and a Blue Chip thumbpick (the model name escapes me). 

If you don't lose them, they're a good investment in tone..if you like the tone. I mean, for those of us who chase tone improvements with much costlier items like FX and amps and hand made instruments, it should be a no brainer.

There's another manufactuer of picks using an equivalent material, Charmed Life Guitar Picks. I haven't tried them...my Blue Chips haven't shown any wear in well over 3 years and I haven't lost any yet...but I'm not beyond experimenting.


----------

